# how many cigars do you smoke back to back....



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

suppose i have smoked 4 or 5 back to back in period of 8 or 10 hours..

and as a sidebar.. tend to gravitate to the darker colored cigars... suppose i like the nicotine.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Most for me was three. Trying to read in the car on the way home after that was a baaaad call.


----------



## BigBenny (Mar 27, 2010)

In an ideal world, I'd smoke maybe 3 or 4 back to back, but I currently smoke 1 per day with a max in a row of..2 or 3 I think


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

A bunch of us have done about 7 in a row, but this only happens at our crazy herfs.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

The only stick that I have smoked back to back is the VSG. Burned through 1 then wanted more so I grabbed another.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

1! ive never smoked 2 in a day nevermind in a row


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

If I smoke 2 in a row I can't taste the second, at least not properly. I could see myself doing it at a herf as long as the sticks weren't expensive.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

None, I only smoke and enjoy one, I find one is enough for me to just lay back and relax.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I had 3 and then a Culebra this Sunday in one sitting...that was a bit much LOL!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I will smoke two different cigars back-to-back if I have pickled ginger or pu-erh tea on-hand to cleanse my palate between sticks.

Otherwise, since I normally smoke robustos or smaller I will, at times, smoke two of the same cigar in one sitting.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I had 3 and then a Culebra this Sunday in one sitting...that was a bit much LOL!


That's funny, I've never know you to overdo anything .... LOL :evil: :dizzy: :evil:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Batista30 said:


> A bunch of us have done about 7 in a row, but this only happens at our crazy herfs.


That's my max, 7 sticks in about a 10-11 hour herf


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

It all depends on the situation - usually I only smoke one or maybe two because of timing. However, if I'm at an all day HERF or a BBQ that starts in the early afternoon and goes all night I will smoke more.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

1 is normally enough for me

The few times I have gone past that I didn't enjoy the second one as much as I should have.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

2 or 3 has been the most back to back.
But usually only get time for 1 at a time.


----------



## bboz (Jan 8, 2011)

Usually 2 unless out with others who smoke cigars then 3-4


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

normally only 1. but at a herf i have done 3


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

Only 2 and that's because I need one for the front 9 and one for the back 9.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

I have smoked 7 in a day during an event that we started at 6 in the morning!!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> A bunch of us have done about 7 in a row, but this only happens at our crazy herfs.


+1 crazy herfs.....


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Most I've ever had was three in one day - with an hour or two in between. And that was only once.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

4-6 at cigar lounges. As long as I take my time I don't have a problem tasting each one.
Weekends maybe 3 but they're not back to back as I'm trying to accomplish yard work.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Most back to back was 3 for me. At the Texas Cigar Festival I started out with a Tatuaje Cruzador, then a Liga Privada MF-13, and to end the night I had an Opus X XXX Power Ranger.


----------



## jnewman33 (Mar 28, 2011)

Most in a day for me is 3 or 4, I have smoked two back to back but isn't as enjoyable.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Was torching about 5 per day having lots of time on my hands. Usually two back to back, then a 4-5 hour break, then two more. Cycle carried on 24/7 that averaged about 5 a day. Always saved the more tasty sticks for last as a mild flavor after a full is a waste.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I had 3 and then a Culebra this Sunday in one sitting...that was a bit much LOL!


:high5: Ray, it was amazing to watch, you are my hero! :high5:


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

2 to 3 unless its an event and from past experience up to 9


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Other than the JR herf's, one time at a family picnic where I was DJ'ing, had two back to back, both AF WOAMs.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I had 3 and then a Culebra this Sunday in one sitting...that was a bit much LOL!


Yeah, a bit much awesomeness!!!!:scared:

I think I clocked in at 7 for the day, including the 1 on each car ride.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Yeah, a bit much awesomeness!!!!
> 
> I think I clocked in at 7 for the day, including the 1 on each car ride.


Chris, yeah, at the March herf I think I had 6, 4 after my tooth came out! 
:scared:


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

2-3 or 1-2, recently I did that as I had to put down cigars half way through as they were crappy, I am in the process of sampling, I have a lot of singles in my humi, and for the last 2 weeks I smoked pure crap so far. Cubao Maduro Robusto, Aroma de Cuba EE Beli (1st one was good, 2nd a year later was bad), Puros Indios Viaja 99 Corona (taste was OK, but the construction was bad), Perdomo Habanos Conni, Corojo and Anny Champaigne all Robustos, and all were pretty bad, eventhough I Oved the Champaigne Toro/Churchill size in the past, I remember how creamy it was, but not these. I am begining to think maybe the humidity needs to be higher then 63-65 on these Nicoraguan ciagrs I have in both humis


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have done 3 at a long BBQ, Party, Herf!arty:


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

I brought some cigars to a bonfire with casual smoking friends. Passed out a few cigars and one of my friends wanted another one, but wanted me to smoke with him. I didn't plan for 2 smokes for me, so all I had left were Acid Kuba Kubas. My first cigar was the GH Vintage 2002. Since that day, I haven't touched an Acid. The two did not mix well.


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

Almost always 2, and rarely more unless I'm on Vacation. I always plan ahead of time what I'm going to be smoking. Milder comes before stronger. I always try to make sure the smokes have similarities. For example: a DPG followed by a DPG, a Nicaraguan followed by a Nicaraguan. It's actually kind of interesting to experiment and see the results. Sometimes, a cigar I don't care that much for becomes better when it is smoked after a different cigar. My sense of taste/smell seems to be pretty tired by the end of 2 and if there's going to be a 3rd, it's usually a cheap smoke and not one of my favorites.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

1Linnie said:


> suppose i have smoked 4 or 5 back to back in period of 8 or 10 hours..
> 
> and as a sidebar.. tend to gravitate to the darker colored cigars... suppose i like the nicotine.


Then I issue to you this challenge: Joya de Nic Antano Dark Corojo 4 3/4x60, LFD Coronado 7x60, LFD Double Ligero Maduro 6 1/2x60, Camacho Triple Maduro 6x60, all in a row!


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Zogg said:


> 1! ive never smoked 2 in a day nevermind in a row


Ditto on that! Last time I tried that I didn't feel so good afterwards.


----------



## hawaiian (Jan 24, 2011)

My record stands at 4 only because after the 3rd one I went to a lighter cigar and I couldn't taste anything. Felt like puffin on air. I need to plan better next time.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

When the weather cooperates I will do 2 churchills right after the other and I usually am watching movies on the computer outside deck off my MB...it's great and I'll smoke from midnight til 4 or 5 am. I've done 3 every once in awhile but that means I need to drink a bit more and have to refill the 8 ounce flask...talk about an alcohol/nicotine wrestling match. By the time I go to bed I'm asleep within 10 minutes....I think I just discovered my cure for insomnia.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Chris, yeah, at the March herf I think I had 6, 4 after my tooth came out!
> :scared:


Sounds like missed a good one!

Most i ever smoked back to back was 3 during the course of a day. Kept going until i found one i liked.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

When I worked at a b&m there were some long shifts where I would smoke 7 or 8 in a row. The cigars were paid for and I was feeling spry I guess.

Most cigars ever back to back? Smoked 14 on vacation with a bunch of buddies. Lit up my first one around 9am on a chartered fishing boat on the ocean, nubbed #14 on the beach sometime around 4am. Hell of a day.

The guys I was with smoked one stogie every now and then on special occasions. They thought I was wacked :wacko:

It's been a long while sense I have done more than 3 or 4 though.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

On several occasions I have hit the number six. Interestingly enough, sometimes the last cigar of the night was the most enjoyable.

I don't even come close to smoking everyday but when I do I tend to binge more than I probably should. When I am in Vegas it's easily a four per day scenario.


----------

